# Weber Performer series VS classic kettle



## rhaugle (Jul 8, 2016)

Looking into replacing my charcoal grill and curious on peoples thoughts between the Weber Performer (with the table and gas starter and more options) and just a classic weber (master touch) kettle. Is it worth the extra $200? Currently I do not have a prep table near my grill, however I could make one fairly quickly. The gas start system seems to be pretty neat!


----------



## wade (Jul 8, 2016)

You are paying extra for the stand and fold out table. I looked closely at them but couldn't justify the difference. If you like your BBQ to look pretty then it is possibly worth it.

I also saw one of the new Weber Summits in use at Grillstock last weekend on the Weber stand. It looks quite meaty but when I asked the Weber guy hoe they justified the incredible cost he was honest and said that it was because it was a Weber and "people are prepared to pay a premium". It has a few gadgets - like the gas starter - but I didn't see much that would justify the large price difference. It was twin skinned so would use less fuel - but you can buy a lot of charcoal for the £1,200 difference.


----------



## wade (Jul 8, 2016)

I just saw a very tempting special offer for the Summit. I thought I would share it so you could all benefit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Capture.JPG



__ wade
__ Jul 8, 2016


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 8, 2016)

Wade said:


> I just saw a very tempting special offer for the Summit. I thought I would share it so you could all benefit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## b-one (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a performer I bought it used but like having the side table,I never use the gas lighter I need to justify the gas grill somehow.


----------

